# GM Draft: Northwest Division Voting



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Vote who you think would win this division. *You can not vote for yourself. *Feel free to discuss your votes here.

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Denver Nuggets
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="center">







</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>








</td><td>








</td><td>*







*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">GM: *Seed*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Devin Harris*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Joe Johnson*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Quinton Ross
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Ike Diogu
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Dan Gadzuric*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
</td><td align="center">*








* </td><td align="center">








</td><td align="center">*








* </td><td align="center">







</td><td align="center"> *







*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
</td><td align="center">*Juan Dixon
* </td><td align="center"> *Gordan Giricek
*</td><td align="center">*Rasual Butler
* </td><td align="center">*Juwan Howard* </td><td align="center">*Dikembe Mutombo* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Brent Barry
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Sean May*</td><td valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Minnesota Timberwolves
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







 
</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>








 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *Dr. Seuss*
</td><td>*Steve Nash
*</td><td>*Michael Finley*
</td><td>*Tayshaun Prince
*</td><td>*Jermaine O'Neal
*</td><td>*Mehmet Okur*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Jamaal Tinsley
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Fred Jones
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Jumaine Jones
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Kelvin Cato
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Mark Jackson
* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Mateen Cleaves
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Kareem Rush
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Portland Trailblazers
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







 
</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







 </td><td>








 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *ghoti*
</td><td>*Shaun Livingston
*</td><td>*Boris Diaw*
</td><td>*Hedo Turkoglu
*</td><td>*Andrei Kirilenko*
</td><td>*Tyson Chandler*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*







* </td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Antonio Daniels
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Quincy Douby
* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Shawne Williams*
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Eddie Griffin
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Chris Mihm*</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Seattle Sonics
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







 
</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>








 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *Stinger*
</td><td>*Mike Bibby
*</td><td>*Gerald Green*
</td><td align="center">*Charlie Villanuava
* </td><td align="center">*Andrea Bargnani*
</td><td> *Shaquille O'Neal*
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">*
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td><td valign="top">​ </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Sebastian Telfair
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Rudy Gay*
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Utah Jazz
*</td><td>*Point Guard*</td><td>*Shooting Guard*</td><td>*Small Forward
* </td><td>*Power Forward*</td><td>*Center*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*







 
*</td><td>*







*</td><td>*








* </td><td>*







*</td><td>*








* </td><td>*








* </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*GM: New Jazzy Nets**
*</td><td>*Andre Miller
*</td><td>*Morris Peterson
* </td><td align="center">*Antawn Jamison
* </td><td align="center">*Elton Brand
* </td><td> *Jamaal Magloire
* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
 </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *








* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *








* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *








* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top"> 
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Gary Payton
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Cuttino Mobley
* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *CJ Miles
* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Donyell Marshall
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Jason Collins
* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Dee Brown
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Paul Millsap
*</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T'wolves destroys the competition. What a team.

And I think you got the wrong picture for Marc Jackson :laugh:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> And I think you got the wrong picture for Marc Jackson :laugh:


6-2 is a little short at the 5 spot; but I like the Jazz's front court.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I like the Jazz's front court.


Jazz's front court is good, but not better than that of T-wolves.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Jazz's front court is good, but not better than that of T-wolves.


Parity > blowout imo


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> T'wolves destroys the competition. What a team.
> 
> And I think you got the wrong picture for Marc Jackson :laugh:



Yeah, I decided to go with a small lineup and play the retired PG 
at center. :biggrin: 

Hey Tersk, It doesn't matter right now but could you change the pic to 
Marc Jackson for future reference? 

You're doing a good job on the draft. :banana:


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

11 to 2 are you kidding me. Boy I guess you people really hate cocky ppl. My team would kill the Wolves 

Nash > Miller

Finley < Mo Pete

Prince < Jamison

O'Neil < Brand

Okur > Magloire

My team is balanced. Nash works with a shooting team. Prince and Finley going to drop 15 a piece? I don't think so. Brand can power his way down and if he gets double teamed he can kick it out to Jamison or Peterson for the easy tray. Plus my bench is killer compared to the wolves.

Tinsley < Payton

Jones < Mobley

Jones > Miles

Cato < Marshall

Jackson < Collins

Also Miles wouldnt play much of the 3 anyway I would mix in MArshall and peterson at the 3.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> 11 to 2 are you kidding me. Boy I guess you people really hate cocky ppl. My team would kill the Wolves
> 
> Nash > Miller
> 
> ...


That seems a little homerish in my opinion. My team would be a crazy good
running team. You can say "Oh, JO never runs!" it is simple because he has never
played in a running offense. He also will provide us interior play and defense. 

Okur would own centers, spotting up for 3s on the break. Tayshaun is a good 3pt shooter and
he can play in the post. He can also guard Jamison, but could Atwan cover up his d? 

Miller allows Nash to hide his under-average defense by being a horrible shooter.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Ok fine Prince can stop Jamison, But whos going to guard Mo Pete or Mobley off the bench or marshall, you have a very medicore team in defense, And prince in the post???? Are you kidding this isnt 2k a 6'9 220 pound guy if that is not going to be bumping with brand. Jamison however can play the post. I see you failed to mention your bench. Also I know this isnt accurate but im just curious to see whos team would win on 2k7. So ill simulate it and give the results.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Ok fine Prince can stop Jamison, But whos going to guard Mo Pete or Mobley off the bench or marshall, you have a very medicore team in defense, And prince in the post???? Are you kidding this isnt 2k a 6'9 220 pound guy if that is not going to be bumping with brand. Jamison however can play the post. I see you failed to mention your bench.



What about my bench?
Playing a 9 man rotation will always keep a starter in, most likely, JO or Nash.
I don't have to go deep, alot of people fail to realize that. This is not a simulation game
where injuries occur, I do not have to worry about a star playing go down. 
All my bench has to do is produce, which Jumane, Jamaal, Marc Jackson(pf), Kareem, and Fred Jones all are capable of doing.

You telling me you've never seen Prince play the post? He has a very underrated 
post game. He could probably do pretty well against Jamison. Ask any Detroit fan and they'll tell you he can play the post, sparingly of course.

I don't have to worry about guarding Cuttino and Mo. Both of them are spot up shooters, just like Finley. I don't see any reason for me to emphasize my defense on such of a small worry. 
Michael can put a hand up, that's all you need to do against Mobley/Peterson. He also can body with them in the post, he's actually bigger then there are.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

You have a good team im not nocking that. you are my biggest competition but thats what you are competition. I should be leading the voting. In the playoff series will see what happens. Because there is no way that team would beat my team in a 7 game playoff series.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> You have a good team im not nocking that. you are my biggest competition but thats what you are competition. I should be leading the voting. In the playoff series will see what happens. *Because there is no way that team would beat my team in a 7 game playoff series*.



lol

Of course not. 

:buddies: *pats on back*


----------

